# Steve Good's Patterns



## Bryan Bennett (11 Oct 2013)

I went to Steve Good's website for the first time yesterday,a free download was offered of a Owl and Moon which I downloaded.It would appear that the site is well funded with advertisements,it is encouraged to donate via PayPal for receiving a free pattern.If anyone is donating,what would be a acceptable donation?,I was very surprised at the content of the patterns on offer. :roll: 


Bryan


----------



## loftyhermes (11 Oct 2013)

Bryan, if you subscribe to his emailing list you will get notification when a new free pattern is available to download, all the patterns in his catalogue are free, http://stevedgo.ipower.com/cat/ he asks for donations to help with keeping his website and forum up and running, you are not obliged to donate anything but as the advert says every little helps. In what way were you surprised about his patterns, good or bad?
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## Bryan Bennett (11 Oct 2013)

Hi Steve I was surprised in a good way in what was available,if I had not been a member here I would probably not have found it.I love Owls and the free download of one pleased me very much.I have always said in life NOTHING is for FREE I may have to admit that I could be wrong  

Bryan


----------



## ChrisR (11 Oct 2013)

Bryan.

Yes, this is a first class site for scroll saw patterns, plus the patterns themselves are very good.

I personally would not use PayPal to make a donation.
But use the post and send a cheque, as to the amount, I am sure any amount would be appreciated, as Tesco advert states, every little helps, but I prefer the original, every little helps said the little old lady as she pees in to the sea. :shock: 

Another site with free patterns, the patterns are not up to Steve Goods, but never the less there are some interesting ones, even if you use part of a pattern and change to suite your needs.

http://www.saw4fun.com 



Regards.

Chris R.


----------



## boysie39 (12 Oct 2013)

Yep Bryan , a great site for patterns and as been said subscribe and you will get a pattern or two per week to download.


----------

